# Military Police...Reg and Reserve



## Topgun (17 Apr 2007)

On April 1, 2007 the reg force and reserve force Military Police were supposed to be melding, in my reserve unit anyway, and 15 MP Coy was to meld with 1 MP Platoon to become 1 MP Unit.  Is this happening elsewhere? I was also wondering, as I have been away from the world on course, if anyone knows exactly what this has, or will, mean for both.  How will this change affect the reg and reserve MP's in the units involved.


----------



## Poppa (17 Apr 2007)

Take a look at this.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55659.0.html


----------



## captjtq (28 Apr 2007)

Yeah. Happening all across the country... 1 MPU in Edmonton, 2 MPU out of Ontario, 5 MPU in Quebec (I'm assuming, I actually haven't seen anything on this), and 3 MPU in the Atlantic have stood up. The debate is heated as to whether this is a good thing. My own personal opinion, buttressed by having employed reservists on operations in Afghanistan, is that this is indeed a good thing, if only because it may give a larger opportunity to the reserve force MPs to be employed in an operational setting, as the regular force MP side is finding itself increasingly stretched between garrison commitments, close protection and other specialized duties, and overseas work. I had 2 reserve members in my platoon in Afghanistan, and while I had to ensure a bit of supervision on the police side of the house, they were great soldiers, and I would employ reservists without reservation in any deployed organization I command or head at any point in the future.


----------



## Dissident (30 Apr 2007)

Discussed here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55659.0.html


----------



## Future military guy (20 May 2007)

Acctully Topgun as far as I know this is happening with all MP Reserve Brances, don't quote me on this but this is going to benifit the MP reserves if you havn't already noticed since you last posted this on April 1st. 

To put it very politcly correct it's only going to get better for the Reservist from here and hopfully create a better working relationship.


----------



## Poppa (20 May 2007)

Future military guy said:
			
		

> To put it very politcly correct it's only going to get better for the Reservist from here and hopfully create a better working relationship.



Care to qualify this? Tell me why in your best "politically correct" manner, how you came across this decision?
Just curious is all. 
On second thought do away with the PC talk .


----------

